

Why Infographics Are Terrible, in One Terrible Infographic - RougeFemme
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2013/11/08/infographic_top_6_reasons_infographics_are_terrible_infographic.html

======
asab
Does anyone know if a modern version of the "dizzyingly complex" world history
infographic exists?

